

Why we Disabled Google Checkout / Google Wallet on our Site - japaget
http://www.wkblog.com/tivo/2012/09/why-we-disabled-google-checkout-google-wallet-on-our-site/

======
corbet
This is why LWN has never jumped into Google Checkout. Google is a great
company in a lot of ways, but they just don't do customer service. When it
comes to your revenue stream, it's really important to have somebody you can
actually talk to.

------
patio11
Note that bit about Paypal phone support being responsive and helpful: true to
my experience.

------
paulhauggis
Google isn't a payment company and because of this, they don't know how to run
Google checkout properly.

Both Amazon and Google automate their customer service for anyone using their
checkout services.

This is unacceptable to me as a business owner. Paypal isn't perfect, but at
least they're in the business of payments. It's not a side business.

------
moonboots
The payment processing fee structure almost incentivizes these customer
support nonresponses. If I'm a small company experiencing technical problems
with payments, I'm losing ~95% on each error while the payment processor is
losing the remaining sliver. For a startup, these sales are critical, but for
the payment processor, the fees on these low volume transactions are chump
change. I can only hope a bigger customer is experiencing similar issues so
the bug fix can be expedited. My only recourses are switching payment
processors and generating some bad publicity through a blog post.

------
Lasher
The only real issue with Paypal is unfortunately a huge one if you're unlucky
enough to get caught up in it - their overly-aggressive "holds" on funds in
accounts. Other than that their customer service is better, their site easier
to use, and they have the benefit of a huge network effect already in place.
Paypal even called me a couple of days ago to verify that a transaction (I was
the buyer) was legitimate. In the past they would have just rejected it and
left it up to me to contact them to convince them otherwise.

------
mike-cardwell
Working Google Cache URL:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http:/...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://www.wkblog.com/tivo/2012/09/why-
we-disabled-google-checkout-google-wallet-on-our-site/)

------
bencxr
I would not be surprised if this "issue" gets resolved within a few weeks or
so. I had problems with getting my own wallet to work on a Google apps domain
account and that is how long it took them to get it working (yes, I know
weakness.com is a commercial account, but google doesn't appear to be
prioritizing it).

I wonder if weakness.com would reinstate the payment method at that time.

------
lmm
Because Database Error? I guess that's a good enough reason.

~~~
vhf
Yep. If someone is reading this comment, please install at least a simple
caching system for wordpress. Hypercache is the simplest and does the job
quite well with absolutely no hassle.

It will save you at least 90% of the 30-or-so DB queries per page.

~~~
EwanToo
I still get something like 100 visitors a day to an old blog post [1] I did on
wordpress performance, and emails most weeks asking for additional
information. It's slightly depressing that wordpress itself doesn't ship with
a decent basic caching function out of the box

1 - [http://www.ewanleith.com/blog/900/10-million-hits-a-day-
with...](http://www.ewanleith.com/blog/900/10-million-hits-a-day-with-
wordpress-using-a-15-server)

~~~
vhf
I strongly agree.

Your blog post has been in my bookmarks for 6 months, working with a lot of
WPs I'm referring to it several times a month ! Great ressource, thank you !

~~~
EwanToo
I'm glad you find it useful :)

